# Binär in Excel!



## mAu (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute, hock hier grad in Info und wir sollen eine Dezimalzahl in eine Binärzahl umwandeln.

In einem Feld hat man ne Dezimalzahl und dann soll da ne Binär draus werden.

Könnt ihr mir nen Lösungsansatz geben

mfg mAu


----------



## Retlaw (2. Oktober 2003)

BININDEZ(Zahl)
DEZINBIN(Zahl,Stellen)
hättest mit der Excel-Hilfe auch selber draufkommen können.
Einfach Binär als Suchwort eingeben.

PS: Die Funktionen gibts auch mit HEX und OCT


----------



## derGugi (2. Oktober 2003)

Hilfe aufrufen, Binär eingeben... Oder DEC2BIN eingeben, was übrigens schon deine Lösung wäre.... Falls es nicht geht, steht in der HIlfe warum.


----------



## mAu (2. Oktober 2003)

Erm... ja die Funktion DECINHEX weis ich, die dürfen wir aber nicht benutzen, da diese bei großen Zahlen net geht! Wir dürfen die also leider net benutzen.


----------



## Retlaw (2. Oktober 2003)

Dann schreib dir doch ein Makro das die Zahlen umrechnet.
Ansonsten gehts nicht automatisch.


----------



## mAu (2. Oktober 2003)

Erm... Kann leider keine Makros schreiben, ausserdem müsste es gehen, weil unser Info Lehrer hat gesagt, dass wir es mit normalen Funktionen hinbekommen!


----------



## Retlaw (2. Oktober 2003)

Wenn es mit normalen Excel-Funktionen gehen soll könnte ich mir nur eine Kombination aus WENN() u.ä. vorstellen um den Rechenweg nachzubauen.

5 = 1x1+ 0x2 + 1x4 = 101

Frage mich aber was das für nen Sinn haben soll.


----------



## dfd1 (2. Oktober 2003)

Muss es 1ne Funktion sein Also z.B. Zelle1 Dez. Zahl und Zelle 2 BinärZahl?

Wie die Funktion an und für sich sonst geht, wüsste ich.
Hab mal eine Excel Datei angehängt.


----------

